# First Time Bacon Maker (Cure Question)



## prkranger2 (Oct 20, 2012)

I purchased 2 pork bellies this morning from the market. This will be my first attempt at making bacon. I have been doing some reading and was wondering if anyone has used the Country Brown Cure from the Sausage Maker if so what do you think. Any Help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 20, 2012)

I ordered the same cure "Country Brown Cure from the Sausage Maker" and would like to know if anyone has used this b/4!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






thanx,

al


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 21, 2012)

I also use Country Brown Cure and really like it

Great Flavor!


----------



## linguica (Oct 21, 2012)

Is the Country Brown Cure used as a brine or a rub?


----------



## prkranger2 (Oct 21, 2012)

It is used as a rub. It can be ordered from Sausagemaker.com


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 21, 2012)

Answered my question,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanx you'll

al


----------

